# Cyclone Coasters Sears September Ride!



## fordmike65

We all love those stylish Sears bikes, from the beautiful Bluebird & Skylark, to the rare Chief, cool Colorflows/Jetflows and the space-age Spaceliners! Bring them out & show them off this coming September 4th!


----------



## tripple3

Sunday, September 4, 2016;   9:30 to 10:30 a.m.
*PORTFOLIO COFFEE HOUSE (which is rated the #1 Coffee House in Long Beach) - located on the corner of 4th street & Junipero in Long Beach*
*

 *


----------



## Robertriley

Nice Mike.   You know I will be there.


----------



## fordmike65

Robertriley said:


> Nice Mike.   You know I will be there.



How many Bluebirds you bringing?


----------



## Robertriley

The 37 and the 38 if you want to ride it.   Thanks for putting this together Mike!


----------



## mrg

Glad to see you taking the lead on this one mike, thinking about shirts yet?


----------



## cyclingday

Great idea!
Is there enough time to get a design from Hippie Mike and some shirts made?


----------



## fordmike65

Robertriley said:


> The 37 and the 38 if you want to ride it.   Thanks for putting this together Mike!






mrg said:


> Glad to see you taking the lead on this one mike, thinking about shirts yet?



Not so much putting together as just posting it up. I did think about it a while back, but recent posts by John & Mark(333) reminded me about it. I suppose I could look into shirts, but then that means I'd have to make them up for my Colson Ride! Check this thread periodically for updates. In the meantime, post up pics of your Sears Catalog bikes!


----------



## Robertriley

I was going to reach out to him to help out with a "Riverside ride" design I was working on.  I like the Bird flying through the chain ring but it should be a BB chain ring for a ride like this


----------



## Robertriley




----------



## Robertriley




----------



## fordmike65

Man, this is definitely gonna be the biggest Coaster's theme ride ever!  Just in local Bluebirds alone!:eek:


----------



## Robertriley

Hopefully Steve will be ready with his Bluebird and Marty will unbox his!


----------



## Robertriley

Marty can also bring out the Robin.....oh yah, it's still in the box.   Lol...just messing Marty


----------



## fordmike65

Figured it'd be a mad dash to get all the So-Cal Bluebird projects together!


----------



## slick

Hmm....nothing Sears here. Karla has a Skylark which is in progress though.


----------



## Jarod24

Looks like I'll have to plan another trip after the Shelby ride.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I might have one.....


----------



## Robertriley

slick said:


> Hmm....nothing Sears here. Karla has a Skylark which is in progress though.



I have you covered if you make it down


----------



## slick

This doesn't count right?


----------



## mrg

No, but these do!


----------



## Robertriley

I love that one Mark


----------



## Robertriley

I have it's cousin over here.


Robertriley said:


> I love that one Mark





mrg said:


> No, but these do!



I have his cousin over here.  Thanks Bri in RI!


----------



## cyclingday

I've got a Robin, a Skylark and a Bluebird, and not one of them is ready to ride.
The only other Sears bike I've got, is the 53rd Anniversary Special, Twin-Bar.
That one is ready to go, so I might just go get another cup of coffee and just think about putting those other bikes together.
 After all, September is still quite a ways away.


----------



## tripple3

It rides real nice


----------



## Robertriley

I just made an Elgin page on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ElginBicycles/


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Makes me wish I had never sold my Free Spirit from middle school :/


----------



## tripple3

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Makes me wish I had never sold my Free Spirit from middle school :/



I know you have much better sears bikes than that now...


----------



## fordmike65

So what's in your workstand getting ready for the upcoming Sears Ride?? Trying to get the finishing touches done on this lil lady.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

cyclingday said:


> I've got a Robin, a Skylark and a Bluebird, and not one of them is ready to ride.
> The only other Sears bike I've got, is the 53rd Anniversary Special, Twin-Bar.
> That one is ready to go, so I might just go get another cup of coffee and just think about putting those other bikes together.
> After all, September is still quite a ways away.




You have time .. just flip a three sided coin ... that's the bike you build up for the ride ... crunch time is a few months away ...


----------



## Freqman1

I might be down for a Bluebird T-Shirt depending on the design. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3

Robertriley said:


> I just made an Elgin page on Facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ElginBicycles/



It seems one must have a Facebook account to see anything on Facebook.... Nah.


----------



## Robertriley

I'm glad you aren't on Facebook Mark.  You would see all the photos of you when you were riding no handed and took out Jarod...lol.


----------



## CrazyDave

tripple3 said:


> It seems one must have a Facebook account to see anything on Facebook.... Nah.



I hear ya man, i dont use that crap either.


----------



## tripple3

Robertriley said:


> I'm glad you aren't on Facebook Mark.  You would see all the photos of you when you were riding no handed and took out Jarod...lol.



There are no photos or proof of such incident.
I felt real bad at the time and said I was sorry multiple times.
Jarods fine. Tough youngster.
I don't think he knew a ride to the beach and back is over an hour though....


----------



## Jarod24

tripple3 said:


> There are no photos or proof of such incident.
> I felt real bad at the time and said I was sorry multiple times.
> Jarods fine. Tough youngster.
> I don't think he knew a ride to the beach and back is over an hour though....




I think the sun burn hurt just as bad as the wipe out haha


----------



## slick

Well if we make it ill be on the Pacemaker. I know all you guys wanna see it. Karla will be on....? 

My dog did a good $500 + in damages when we got home Sunday night. So the hotel money we saved by staying at Mikes in Monrovia, which we greatly appreciate, we gotta blow on repairs to the house now. Three doors eaten, literally EATEN. Two mini blinds destroyed, all the door mouldings eaten...etc.


----------



## Pedal pushers

fordmike65 said:


> So what's in your workstand getting ready for the upcoming Sears Ride?? Trying to get the finishing touches done on this lil lady.
> 
> View attachment 336929 View attachment 336930



This baby will look beautiful next to Luisa


----------



## Pedal pushers

I love how you enjoy getting the bikes ready for your gal.


----------



## Robertriley

slick said:


> Well if we make it ill be on the Pacemaker. I know all you guys wanna see it. Karla will be on....?
> 
> My dog did a good $500 + in damages when we got home Sunday night. So the hotel money we saved by staying at Mikes in Monrovia, which we greatly appreciate, we gotta blow on repairs to the house now. Three doors eaten, literally EATEN. Two mini blinds destroyed, all the door mouldings eaten...etc.



I'll bring you an Elgin Chris


----------



## the2finger

I'll have Bellflower Mark's old manifold bike and either the Wife's Jetflow or '39 Elgin


----------



## CWCMAN

Maybe this one....



 
Or this one....?


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Wow!!! Nice Eddie!!


----------



## slick

CWCMAN said:


> Maybe this one....
> View attachment 339192
> Or this one....?
> View attachment 339193




The Oreole. Definitely. That's one sexy, tankless bike.


----------



## CWCMAN

Thanks guys. I stripped the Oriole of all it's accessories, so it's in raw form now and still sexy.


----------



## fordmike65

CWCMAN said:


> Thanks guys. I stripped the Oriole of all it's accessories, so it's in raw form now and still sexy.




I say find a bud to ride that Blackhawk for you


----------



## the2finger

Manifolds a go go I'll b there


----------



## slick

the2finger said:


> Manifolds a go go I'll b thereView attachment 339724




Damn. I want one of these. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## fordmike65

If I can find time to fix the headlight & swap out the fenders, this JetFlow might make it to the ride as well.




Might even get my girl to let her Skylark go outside & play


----------



## the2finger

Hey Mike get that jetflow ready I'll bring the wife's


----------



## Jarod24

I'm coming back out from AZ for this one. Just booked my BB in long beach today! Bringing my lady this time. Unfortunately BB stands for bed and breakfast not bluebird. haha. Hope to see a lot of you guys again and meet some new people!


----------



## fordmike65

Jarod24 said:


> I'm coming back out from AZ for this one. Just booked my BB in long beach today! Bringing my lady this time. Unfortunately BB stands for bed and breakfast not bluebird. haha. Hope to see a lot of your guys again and meet some new people!




Keep a safe distance from Mark(333) this time


----------



## slick

Jarod24 said:


> I'm coming back out from AZ for this one. Just booked my BB in long beach today! Bringing my lady this time. Unfortunately BB stands for bed and breakfast not bluebird. haha. Hope to see a lot of you guys again and meet some new people!




Bring sunblock also. Lol
We should be there too hopefully.


----------



## Jarod24

slick said:


> Bring sunblock also. Lol
> We should be there too hopefully.



Good call haha


----------



## Robertriley

Joe Buffardi said:


> Wow!!! Nice Eddie!!



I forget, do you still have an Elgin for yourself?  I know Daisy is all hooked up.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Yeah I love my Elgin! And the colors are great! Matches my business card! Thanks again Chris!


----------



## Robertriley

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 340287 View attachment 340286 Yeah I love my Elgin! And the colors are great! Matches my business card! Thanks again Chris!



lol...it was late when I asked.  Plus I'm getting old.  My heart dropped when I saw that photo.


----------



## tripple3

Mike did some artwork that needs to be cleaned up on the computer this week for shirts to be printed soon...
Drawing printed on the back not sure on a logo for the front yet $20 each +5 dollars shipping


----------



## fordmike65

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Put me down for an XLT! 

Shoulda squeezed a Skylark in there too.


----------



## Schwinn499

fordmike65 said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Put me down for an XLT!
> 
> Shoulda squeezed a Skylark in there too.



....says the man with two left thumbs...

Very cool artwork!


----------



## tripple3

Freqman1 said:


> I might be down for a Bluebird T-Shirt depending on the design. V/r Shawn



Check it out it has a bluebird and Robin


----------



## slick

Im down for a shirt. What colors will the be? Size XL and ill pick it up at the ride please.


----------



## Robertriley

tripple3 said:


> Check it out it has a bluebird and Robin
> View attachment 348024



That design is BAD GLUTEUS MAXIMUS!  I will need on on both colors or maybe a tank top.


----------



## fordmike65

Robertriley said:


> That design is BAD GLUTEUS MAXIMUS!  I will need on on both colors or maybe a tank top.




Don't forget to order a croptop


----------



## Jarod24

I'll definitely take a shirt as well. Can't wait to come out there for this ride!


----------



## CWCMAN

I'm down for a large shirt.....


----------



## Freqman1

What colors? I'm interested in a large. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
Mike never ceases to amaze!
The artwork is phenominal!
I can't guarantee that I'll be riding a Bluebird or a Robin, but wearing that shirt will be the next best thing.

Thank you, Mike!
Now it's official. The Sears September ride is on!
Get those Elgins and J.C. Higgins bicycles ready to ride!
It doesn't matter if the spoke nipple is the most exotic part on the bike. If it was sold by Sears,Roebuck & Co. bring it out!


----------



## cyclingday

Who were Sears and Roebuck?

Richard Warren Sears was a railroad agent in North Redwood, Minnesota.
When he received an impressive shipment of watches that were unwanted by the local jeweler, he purchased them and sold the watches for a considerable profit to the other station agents. Sounds like Downey Mark! Just kidding.

Soon, he started a business selling watches through mail order catalogs.
He moved to Chicago, Illinois, where he met Alvah Curtis Roebuck, who was a watch repairman.
The two formed a partnership selling watches and Jewelry through the newly formed catalog.

Before the Sears catalog, farmers and people living in rural areas typically bought their supplies from local general stores with a limited supply of goods. Prices were negotiated depending on the customers credit worthiness. Sears took advantages of this by publishing catalogs offering a wider selection of products at fixed prices.

The first Sears catalog was published in 1888, and by 1893 Richard W. Sears and Alvah C. Roebuck renamed their watch company Sears, Roebuck & Co.

By 1894 the catalog had grown to 322 pages and featured Sewing Machines, Sporting Goods, Automobiles, and our favorite,
Bicycles.

By 1895 the catalog had 532 pages and sales were greater than $750,000 dollars.
The very next year, dry goods, consumer durables, drugs, hardware, furniture, and nearly anything else that a rural houshold could desire were added to the catalog.


----------



## mrg

Hey Marty !, I don't about considerable profit, you know how much it costs to store some of this stuff for 20-30 yrs. and that art work looks great mike!


----------



## Freqman1

Hey Marty,
    Nice little history lesson. Now what can you tell us about Juan Raydolphus Morgansky/Juan Ricardo Morgan? It may take a little more than Google to get anything of substance though. Evidently he was the first chief designer hired at Sears in 1934. He did things like outboard motors, furniture, and appliances as well as a few bicycles. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

Shhhhhh!
Shawn, nobody's supposed to know that Melania Trump and I get our material from the same source.


----------



## rustystone2112

Lg. Lt. brown for me


----------



## bentwoody66

I'm in for one in XL. Have to decide on a color when they are made available.


----------



## Robertriley

Marty, it's the weekend.  You know what you are supposed to be doing, right?  I'm pushing Steve to do the same thing and will start harassing Jamie too.  Get to work you guys!  lol...let me know if you guys need help.


----------



## cyclingday

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Robertriley

Thinking about it never gets anything done....  Marty....Marty.....Marty


----------



## higgens

I like to start mine the day before


----------



## fordmike65

higgens said:


> I like to start mine the day before




Guess I'm not the only one. Was up 'til 3am the past 2 Colson rides


----------



## Jarod24

cyclingday said:


> I'm thinking about it.



Marty I'm coming out there and I wanna see as many birds as I can! Hop to it!


----------



## fordmike65

Plenty of beautiful Elgins to choose from! Which one will you ride next month?


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65

Guess anything Sears will be allowed. Here you go Steve...


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## cyclingday

My dilemma is that the Bluebird is still in the same condition it was in when it was found.
This what it looked like when it was pulled out of the barn and what it could look like if it was repainted.
Which has me tempted.
Or I could just push it back into the garage and think about it some more, and go with the tried and true, 53rd Anniversary Special.
Hmmm!


----------



## fordmike65

Ride the BB Marty! Poor thing's been cooped up in your garage or storage unit for so long. Let it stretch it's wings!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## higgens

Marty it definitely looks better unrestored!!!!!! Clean and ride


----------



## Pedal pushers

fordmike65 said:


>



This reminds me that my skates are at your house. I'm still waiting for Luisa to take hers out of the basement.


----------



## cyclingday

It, is, ALIVE!


----------



## fordmike65

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 354534 It, is, ALIVE!



YES!!!!!! See you there Marty!


----------



## CWCMAN

It is alive and looking spectacular!


----------



## fordmike65

Looks like these riders are all ready for this weekend...hopefully you are too


----------



## cyclingday

I was looking at this picture, and wondering which one owned the Bluebird.
My first thought was that it was being shared among three brothers.
Then I went back and forth between the guy with the tie, figuring a guy with a tie would own a Bluebird, and the guy with his hand on the bars.
Figuring that the guy holding the bike has got to be its owner.
Then I scrolled down to the next picture and was surprised to see that it was the one I hadn't expected.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Jarod24

@Robertriley dude that looks like your kid.


----------



## Robertriley

LMAO!   It kinda does.   It would be cool to have Riley dress up like that and pose for the photo


----------



## Robertriley

@Jarod24   It looks a lot more like him in person


----------



## higgens

Almost ready


----------



## fordmike65

higgens said:


> View attachment 356554 Almost ready
> 
> View attachment 356553



Me too....


----------



## Robertriley

Lol.....wake up you two.  It's time to ride.


----------



## cyclingday

I'm awake, loaded up and ready to ride.


----------



## tripple3

I'm here right across the street from the portfolio coffeehouse. Last chance to get your sears September T-shirts


----------



## KingSized HD

Finally, after trying for years we made the 4 hr trip to LB. Got parking a block away, then my skip tooth chain broke, went head over bars and face-planted into 4th street. Blood everywhere,etc. 
Thanks much to @Kustomsoul He was more concerned about helping us then making the ride... Helped my Mrs. load our bikes in the SUV. BTW-Urgent care before coffee is ROUGH. 
We'll make the ride yet!


----------



## eddie_bravo

KingSized HD said:


> Finally, after trying for years we made the 4 hr trip to LB. Got parking a block away, then my skip tooth chain broke, went head over bars and face-planted into 4th street. Blood everywhere,etc.
> Thanks much to @Kustomsoul He was more concerned about helping us then making the ride... Helped my Mrs. load our bikes in the SUV. BTW-Urgent care before coffee is ROUGH.
> We'll make the ride yet!
> View attachment 356704





Aww man,  that's awful 
Hope your OK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65

Got to the ride late(Yeah, what else is new, right?) Not my fault this time due to a nasty wreck locking up traffic 3 miles into our drive in. Regardless..What a turnout! Everything from a Turn of the Century Napoleon, iconic Chiefs, beautiful deco 30's and 40's Elgins to the stylish 50's Higgins. Thank you to everyone that serviced and dusted off their Sears Catalog bikes to share with us all. See you next September!


----------



## Rust_Trader

fordmike65 said:


> Got to the ride late(Yeah, what else is new, right?) Not my fault this time due to a nasty wreck locking up traffic 3 miles into our drive in. Regardless..What a turnout! Everything from a Turn of the Century Napoleon, to the beautiful deco styling of the 30's and 40's Elgins to the stylish 50's Higgins. Thank you to everyone that serviced and dusted off tour Sears Catalog bikes to share with us all. See you next September!



M



Pictures please!


----------



## fordmike65

Rust_Trader said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures please!



Trying, but taking forever to load!

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris

KingSized HD said:


> Finally, after trying for years we made the 4 hr trip to LB. Got parking a block away, then my skip tooth chain broke, went head over bars and face-planted into 4th street. Blood everywhere,etc.
> Thanks much to @Kustomsoul He was more concerned about helping us then making the ride... Helped my Mrs. load our bikes in the SUV. BTW-Urgent care before coffee is ROUGH.
> We'll make the ride yet!
> View attachment 356704




Bummer! Hope you're OK!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## markivpedalpusher




----------



## tripple3

Wow! I had a great time and saw some amazing Bikes...

















I also got my 1st ride on a Bluebird. Thanks Steve @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## KingSized HD

Dave Marko said:


> Bummer! Hope you're OK!



Yep, thanks. Fortunately my face broke my fall no broken bones or teeth, only six stitches and a cartoon style shiner. But we're really bummed we missed all the sweet rides...and the awesome t-shirt. 
Thanks for the cool pix @fordmike65 it's like we were there.


----------



## Freqman1

I've never seen more motobikes in one place! Looks like a killer turn out and good to see at least a few Bluebirds in the mix. Thought I'd see some pics of some Robins as well? I know there was rumor of a possible celebrity showing up with a BB but guess he didn't make it. I couldn't be there but at least I got the shirt! V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley

Freqman1 said:


> I've never seen more motobikes in one place! Looks like a killer turn out and good to see at least a few Bluebirds in the mix. Thought I'd see some pics of some Robins as well? I know there was rumor of a possible celebrity showing up with a BB but guess he didn't make it. I couldn't be there but at least I got the shirt! V/r Shawn



 The celebrity didn't make it and believe it or not, no robins were on the ride at all.  I was going to take mine but shuck with the 38 BB and it was the only one there too.  The funny thing about Elgins is that a lot of the BB owners also own Robins and chose the ride the BB's.


----------



## tripple3

KingSized HD said:


> Yep, thanks. Fortunately my face broke my fall no broken bones or teeth, only six stitches and a cartoon style shiner. But we're really bummed we missed all the sweet rides...and the awesome t-shirt.



I have some XL and L left;. conversation your size, color preference and address and I will mail 1 to you no charge.
Sorry about your fall. Glad you're OK.


----------



## Robertriley




----------



## Robertriley




----------



## cyclingday

As always, it was great to see everyone and their fabulous rides.
There was a nice mix of bikes, but in the effort to get the Bluebirds out, we forgot to bring the Robins and Skylarks.
Oh, well!
Now I have some incentive to get those bikes put together for next years ride.
This years ride was a Sears September to remember.


----------



## higgens




----------



## Robertriley

higgens said:


> View attachment 356854 View attachment 356855 View attachment 356856 View attachment 356857 View attachment 356858 View attachment 356859



lol...I just downloaded those pics to post and here they are.  Amazing work Jamie.


----------



## John

On the way home


----------



## iswingping

What an awesome ride with an amazing group of people!  Everyone was very welcoming and eager to help should anyone need a hand.  It was great to meet so many of you and put a face to your name.  I can't wait until I can make the trip out from Arizona again.  Thank you all for making this weekend the experience that it was.


----------



## Jarod24

@iswingping and I made the trek out from AZ. It was an adventure to say the least. This is my second time coming out for the ride in the last few months. I brought my Elgin oriole out. And again had a killer time!! Everyone is great out here, met some great new people too. Thanks for making us feel like part of family/crew, it was awesome! I'm sure I'll be back out soon enough. Maybe I'll have to plan an AZCC invasion soon enough haha


----------



## Joe Buffardi

CA Actually stands for California Arizona lol! Great to finally meet you Jared! and friends! Great times, good laughs and friendships first and bicycles after,  Me and Daisy will be out in Tempe this year. There is a place in my heart for Arizona, many good times and memories made there.


----------



## Jarod24

Joe Buffardi said:


> CA Actually stands for California Arizona lol! Great to finally meet you Jared! and friends! Great times, good laughs and friendships first and bicycles after,  Me and Daisy will be out in Tempe this year. There is a place in my heart for Arizona, many good times and memories made there.




Just hit me up whenever you come. we will get together for sure.


----------



## 37fleetwood

the most spectacular bike on the ride.


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Oh hell yes!! Nice job on this!


----------



## 37fleetwood

I know there are no bikes, but it's always these photos which I like best. it's the memories of good times that has kept me into old bicycles despite some of the really stupid drama.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Just a photo of a guy and one of his bikes...


----------



## dougfisk

Where's da Robins...?


----------



## dougfisk

So Bluebird is the new "belly button" bike - as in everyone's got one... :eek::eek::eek:    ............


----------



## fordmike65

dougfisk said:


> Where's da Robins...?



There are a few Robins in town, but BB owners were trying to assemble the largest group of Bluebirds this year. I'm sure we'll see other great Elgins at next year's ride[emoji6]


----------



## fordmike65

dougfisk said:


> So Bluebird is the new "belly button" bike - as in everyone's got one... :eek::eek::eek:    ............



Funny you should say that. All those Bluebirds and not one Sears Free Spirit. Which is more rare now?


----------



## 37fleetwood

dougfisk said:


> So Bluebird is the new "belly button" bike - as in everyone's got one... :eek::eek::eek:    ............



well, to be fair, Bluebirds are only this common in Southern California


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

fordmike65 said:


> Guess anything Sears will be allowed. Here you go Steve...



My middle school bike!  Thanks Mike


----------

